# Do you work from Home?  Can we Chat?



## Pam Brooks (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm working on a couple of projects---one is an article for the Cutting Edge regarding coders who work from home, and the myths vs. the realities.  Additionally, I'm trying to firm up my hospital's  home coder policies and procedures and wanted to know what the expectations are for other coders nationwide.

I'd be very appreciative if you could take a moment to have me call you at your convenience.  Shoot me an email with your contact information.
Pam.Brooks@wdhospital.com
Thanks very much!


----------



## venkatbharathi@yahoo.com (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

I recently got my CPC  and looking for remote coder positions either p/t or f/t.  I have more than 3 years experience with coding. My e-mail id is venkatbharathi@yahoo.com.
Thanks in advance.

Regards 
Bharathi Kuppa, CPC


----------

